# Dirk for who?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I've said for a while that I would at least like to know Dirk's value, and if anyone would be willing to try to upgrade what is considered our most dominant position because of what I consider shortcomings. 

I would not have done the deal-of the-century for Shaq; there is room in my imagination, however, for a conventional PF like Duncan or Garnett. 

You? :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

How about actually putting up a poll? :biggrin:

KG and TD would obviously be way up on the list.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



edwardcyh said:


> How about actually putting up a poll? :biggrin:
> 
> KG and TD would obviously be way up on the list.


Oops..... looks like the poll just arrived. :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



edwardcyh said:


> How about actually putting up a poll? :biggrin:


Got interrupted by a customer right after I typed. :upset:


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Dirk for none of the players mentioned. Dirk is untradeable. Just like every other player in the poll. If the Spurs offered Duncan for Dirk, would Dallas really do it? I mean, this is Dirk. Duncan is probably one of the greatest PFs of all time. But do you really mess up what got you to the Finals for Duncan? Who knows how well he'll do with the Mavs (he'd probably do really great, btw)...but why take a gamble.

Dirk is untradeable.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



Mugatu said:


> Dirk for none of the players mentioned. Dirk is untradeable. Just like every other player in the poll. If the Spurs offered Duncan for Dirk, would Dallas really do it? I mean, this is Dirk. Duncan is probably one of the greatest PFs of all time. But do you really mess up what got you to the Finals for Duncan? Who knows how well he'll do with the Mavs (he'd probably do really great, btw)...but why take a gamble.
> 
> Dirk is untradeable.


Unless you include salary considerations....

Dwight Howard: 
2006 $4.8M 
2007 $6.0M

Brand:
2006: $14.2M
2007: $15.3M

Dirk:
2006 $15.1M
2007 $16.3M

Timmy:
2006: $17.4M
2007: $19.0M

KG:
2006: $21M
2007: $22M

The only player more attractive than Dirk is Dwight Howard, but you'll have to pry Howard from Magic's lifeless fingers....

I suppose you are right in saying "Dirk is untradeable."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

it wouldnt make much sense to just make one of those trades because the team is built around dirk and no 2 franchise players are the same.

in a hypothetical world, if amare comes back healthy, amare and dwight are 2 obvious trades because of age.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

I'd do all of them except Brand.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> I'd do all of them except Brand.



i would do none of them except brand or howard...


wouldn't want duncan because of his age.

wouldn't want amare because of his knee.

wouldn't want kg because of age and price.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> *I'd do all of them* except Brand.


ummm.... i wouldn't go around advertising that. :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

And yeah, like Mugatu mentioned, of course none of this would ever go down, because each of those teams besides the Clippers maybe think they have the best guy to have right now, be it potential or skillwise. 

But it's still fun to talk about, it's a discussion forum :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Forgot to include Amare's salary in my previous post:

Amare:
2006: $12.0M
2007: $13.2M

I have to agree with:



Pimped Out said:


> if amare comes back healthy, amare and dwight are 2 obvious trades because of age.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... i wouldn't go around advertising that. :angel:


Why not? I stand by those decisions firm. I think all of those deals would either make us better now or in the future, except Brand.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> And yeah, like Mugatu mentioned, of course none of this would ever go down, because each of those teams besides the Clippers maybe think they have the best guy to have right now, be it potential or skillwise.
> 
> But it's still fun to talk about, it's a discussion forum :whoknows:



i don't think elgin/dunleavy would trade elton for dirk. clippers are being built with defense as a foundation...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> Why not? I stand by those decisions firm. I think all of those deals would either make us better now or in the future, except Brand.




he was making a joke.

to do=to have sex with...

correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



bootstrenf said:


> he was making a joke.
> 
> to do=to have sex with...
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong.


I guess I am not correcting you then. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> And yeah, like Mugatu mentioned, of course none of this would ever go down, because each of those teams besides the Clippers maybe think they have the best guy to have right now, be it potential or skillwise.
> 
> But it's still fun to talk about, it's a discussion forum :whoknows:


That's it in a nutshell.

Forget salaries, I'll interject - to be honest, I feel that some - including GMs around the league - are too in love with the hometown kid that they become biased and don't consider another's true worth. I'm guilty of that, as a longtime fan.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

I'd do Brand or Howard. I voted Brand because of his midrange touch, so having him here wouldn't change our system TOO much because he has a decent jumper. Howard's youth, rebounding, and defense...dunno. It's close. Definitely wouldn't do Duncan (age, injury, career's in decline anyway), KG (career's in decline), or Amare (knee).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



StackAttack said:


> I'd do Brand or Howard. I voted Brand because of his midrange touch, so having him here wouldn't change our system TOO much because he has a decent jumper. Howard's youth, rebounding, and defense...dunno. It's close. Definitely wouldn't do Duncan (age, injury, career's in decline anyway), KG (career's in decline), or Amare (knee).


 If you think it's anywhere near comparable now, you should be on the DH12 train, because Dwight's only gonna get (way) better.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... i wouldn't go around advertising that. :angel:


haha can't believe Dre didn't get it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

I would only trade Dirk for Amare or D-12, only because they are younger and could become more explosive scorers. The reason I said could is because we don't know how Amare will be once he comes back and Dwight hasn't proven to be a scorer.

I wouldn't want to trade Dirk, but if we had to it would be for one of them.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Dirk has better shot than all of that. His defense isn't the best out of all of them, but we LOVE DIRK!
He's the guy that turned this franchise around. Why trade him when you have such good talent, he took us to the finals. We lost, but HEY!, we got there FINALLY. 

Random but, everyone on that ballot is AFRICAN AMERICAN?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Yes they all are, and if you haven't noticed.. alot of posters on this board don't even like Dirk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



Saint Baller said:


> Yes they all are, and if you haven't noticed.. alot of posters on this board don't even like Dirk.


I think for the most part everyone around here likes Dirk - but it's human nature to want to achieve full potential. Even the athletes we cheer and jeer try to work on their weaknesses; and those on that list are prime examples: they all work hard on their deficiencies. 

So as a fan, don't we work on them by critcizing because we want the same? :biggrin:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Dirk only for a young talent- Howard


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



xray said:


> I think for the most part everyone around here likes Dirk - but it's human nature to want to achieve full potential. Even the athletes we cheer and jeer try to work on their weaknesses; and those on that list are prime examples: they all work hard on their deficiencies.
> 
> So as a fan, don't we work on them by critcizing because we want the same? :biggrin:


im pissed because dirk could step up and take over, hes got the talent. he just.. hasnt. thats all. watching the game last night, trade em. there was no fight in him from what I saw. but i did see him stand around on offence, while being the same liability on defence.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

I'd go after Garnett


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

He just needs to find his balls and actually go on the inside, thats the only thing he needs to do.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Post Dirk up on the low elbow and abuse the little midgets - Charles Barkley


DO IT!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

just heard on espn dirks comments today, and he sounds defeated. so dont expect him to show up for the next game either.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

I love Dirk a whole lot.. but seeing him like this 'We already lost' mentality, just makes me so frusterated with him. Its not like he cant play with the Warriors, considering he had 50 points against them last season. Hes the team leader, he should be playing with more heart than anyone else on the floor, but I see more heart on the faces of the bench guys. Dirk.... how could you admit defeat so easily?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

At this point I wouldn't do Brand or Howard...I'm a little worried at Howard's lack of offensive versatility at this point. 3 years and he's still pretty elementary beyond his athleticism. He'll eventually round it out I think, but he won't be a great scorer.

I'd trade Dirk for the other guys though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

This team is not a good matchup for the Mavs plain and simple, Dirk can shoulder some of the blame because he should be getting down in the trenches and not launching 25fters but what's killing them is wingplayers taking the ball to the basket, Dallas's wings cant stop penetration. Richardson, Jackson and Davis are having a field day.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



rainman said:


> This team is not a good matchup for the Mavs plain and simple, Dirk can shoulder some of the blame because he should be getting down in the trenches and not launching 25fters but what's killing them is wingplayers taking the ball to the basket, Dallas's wings cant stop penetration. Richardson, Jackson and Davis are having a field day.


They can't stop the penetration because Dirk spent so much time at #5.

One thing I noticed is that Dirk USED to be a shot-blocker in his earlier career, and he used to get in foul trouble. Now he's a lot more focused on STRIPPING the ball before the shot.... maybe that's how AJ wants him to stay out of foul trouble.

.... of course, when he doesn't strip the ball, the slasher gets an easy bucket.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



 edwardcyh said:


> They can't stop the penetration because Dirk spent so much time at #5.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that Dirk USED to be a shot-blocker in his earlier career, and he used to get in foul trouble. Now he's a lot more focused on STRIPPING the ball before the shot.... maybe that's how AJ wants him to stay out of foul trouble.
> 
> .... of course, when he doesn't strip the ball, the slasher gets an easy bucket.


I guess i missed the part of his career when he was a shotblocker, again i reiterate their wings cant stop penetration.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



Javelin said:


> He just needs to find his balls and actually go on the inside, thats the only thing he needs to do.


Go inside and do what? Sometimes he can take it to the hoop but that's not really his game. He's a jump shooter. He's a turn around, fade away jump shooter. And he's probably the best at it since Larry Bird. I think he needs to be more aggressive though both on offense and defense. He shouldn't worry too much foul trouble. Dallas is incredibly deep so everyone should just go all out.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



edwardcyh said:


> They can't stop the penetration because Dirk spent so much time at #5.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that Dirk USED to be a shot-blocker in his earlier career, and he used to get in foul trouble. Now he's a lot more focused on STRIPPING the ball before the shot.... maybe that's how AJ wants him to stay out of foul trouble.
> 
> .... of course, when he doesn't strip the ball, the slasher gets an easy bucket.


back when he used to be one of the worst defenders in the nba, he was shot blocker? are we talking about a shot blocker in the shawn bradley mold, except softer?

edit: on second thought, are you sure you arent confusing dirk and shawn?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

Dirk used to roam enough in the middle to grab a block or two, that's all he's saying. Damp and Diop's presence rendered that relatively unnecessary now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*

If KG was up for Dirk I would make the trade.

If Dwight was there I would make the trade as well. (only because of his age)

Amare not so sure would he fit into the Mavs style????


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



hroz said:


> Amare not so sure would he fit into the Mavs style????


That, plus he's not for sale. 

KG is a very real possibility though. And I think he'd fit right in. Actually, I think he'd fit right in practically anywhere.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



hroz said:


> If KG was up for Dirk I would make the trade.
> 
> If Dwight was there I would make the trade as well. (only because of his age)
> 
> Amare not so sure would he fit into the Mavs style????


I think if Dirk went, you could take this iso crap and offer it up too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Poll: Dirk for who?*



_Dre_ said:


> Dirk used to roam enough in the middle to grab a block or two, that's all he's saying. Damp and Diop's presence rendered that relatively unnecessary now.


LOL.... but you put it so......... honestly. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FWIW, I am a little concerned about KG's age (well past his prime) and his winning attitude (or lack of).

Neither would really be an upgrade from our current roster....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> FWIW, I am a little concerned about KG's age (well past his prime) and his winning attitude (or lack of).
> 
> Neither would really be an upgrade from our current roster....


I wanted to explore a KG deal three years ago, but the age factor - as well as similiar rumblings about KG's leadership - makes you think about multiple players for Dirk's salary. 

GS is doing it (at least against Dallas) with 6'7" - 6'9" quick guys; you can never have too many of them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I wanted to explore a KG deal three years ago, but the age factor - as well as similiar rumblings about KG's leadership - makes you think about multiple players for Dirk's salary.
> 
> GS is doing it (at least against Dallas) with 6'7" - 6'9" quick guys; you can never have too many of them.


If we had a dominant center, GS wouldn't have too much of a chance.

See? there are two sides to every token. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If we had a dominant center, GS wouldn't have too much of a chance.
> 
> See? there are two sides to every token. :biggrin:


We've never had a stud in the middle, and they're so much harder to come by; swing players, on the other hand are much more plentiful.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> We've never had a stud in the middle, and they're so much harder to come by; swing players, on the other hand are much more plentiful.


Exactly! That's why we should be concentrating on getting that "stud" if we are going to make ANY moves.

We have swingman all the way down to #11 spot on the bench....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Exactly! That's why we should be concentrating on getting that "stud" if we are going to make ANY moves.
> 
> We have swingman all the way down to #11 spot on the bench....


So, you're agreeing that it's time to shop Dirk? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> So, you're agreeing that it's time to shop Dirk? :biggrin:


I'd shop Dirk for an athletic big with an above average shot.

I hate bigs that can't shoot FT's.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd shop Dirk for an athletic big with an above average shot.
> 
> I hate bigs that can't shoot FT's.


They are really rare, but so's the German. I wish I could hit the phone room.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think it's a good idea to talk about trades during the playoffs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic.

BURP!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic.
> 
> BURP!


excuse you....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there wasnt even anything wrong with that post


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> there wasnt even anything wrong with that post


Oh? I didn't even read it.

I just saw "Pimped Out," and clicked on "Edit." :lol:

:joke:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I don't want Dirk gone, I feel he's gonna explode next season but I think KG would be amazing in our system.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I feel he's gonna explode next season


and did you feel that way after the finals vs the Heat?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i would gladly cheer for the mavs if you got kg

if you could get that kidd deal done too and have kidd and kg together :drool: at least you wouldnt have to worry about a lack of ball movement.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> I don't want Dirk gone, I feel he's gonna explode next season but I think KG would be amazing in our system.


Why would he blow up, this is probably the best season he'll ever have. This is as good as he gets.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> and did you feel that way after the finals vs the Heat?


No.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the only thing the mavs can get for drik from the options above are brand and KG. THe rest of those players are untouchable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*I think a lot of old Mav posters owe me an apology...*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *I think a lot of old Mav posters owe me an apology...*


Since I am actually "old" age-wise, should I double that apology?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Since I am actually "old" age-wise, should I double that apology?



naw...just give me a great stock tip thats less then $35 a share...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i voted ..no thx - ill keep dirk 

1) your list has no players except elton brand that you have a cat in hells chance of prsing away from their respective teams and if you`d rather have elton bland over dirk then you need medical help 


Amazes me,before the series Dirk was the Best thing since sliced bread,probable league MVP,leader of a 67 win team and everybody was walking round with their chests puffed out and their "i love dirk" fACE ON

6 games in the playoff against a teeam built to stop dirk and its "lets trade him","he sucks"."its all dirks fault" etc...etc

After going 3-0 against GS in the reg season you would think AJ might actually try and do something about it !!!

Why were da;llas still playing the same offense/defense in game 8 of the playoffs that they were in game 1 ??? AJ AGAIN !

Why did`nt jason Terry OR Devin Harris step up in the entire series...dirk cant do it all 

Josh Howard deserves credit because he was a constant threat to the warriors for most of the series.....but unlike AJ nellie saw this and adjusted his defense to it

This whole series simply boils down to Avery Johnson being completly and utterly outcoached and GS rising to the occasion


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jermaine O'neal?? I think it's possible to get him w/o losing Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Jermaine O'neal?? I think it's possible to get him w/o losing Dirk.


Yeah, I'd love Jermaine here, but we'd lose alot of depth which we had soooo much pride in...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well obviously this roster cut use a shakeup, so maybe that isn't the worst thing.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Dirk for Kobe:lol: :lol:

As bad as the Lakers are, they beat the Warriors in all encounters this year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Yeah, I'd love Jermaine here, but we'd lose alot of depth which we had soooo much pride in...


Jason Terry, Josh Howard and Diop.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Jason Terry, Josh Howard and Diop.


looking for leadership, and you pick.. jermaine oneal? -_-


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> looking for leadership, and you pick.. jermaine oneal? -_-


Looking for Low-post, and i pick.. Jermain O'neal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't even give up Josh Howard for Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I wouldn't even give up Josh Howard for Jermaine O'Neal.


Werd. 

If there was a stud in that series, it was Josh Howard.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I wouldn't even give up Josh Howard for Jermaine O'Neal.


Maybe the Pacers might be interested in a Austin Croshere? :biggrin:


----------

